# Portfolio stock ticker



## Pommiegranite (1 May 2007)

Hi all  ,

Just wondering if any of you know of an ASX stock ticker for which I can select 10 stocks and will run subtly across the bottom of my screen at work- kind of like a news ticker but for my portfolio stocks.

It doesn't have to be realtime (20 min lag is fine)...but ideally updates on a regular basis.

Thanks
PG


----------



## investforwealth (1 May 2007)

checkout Free Stock Ticker... use CODE.AX to add Australian stocks.  Clicking on a stock in the ticker opens a page on the stock at Yahoo Finance.  It's fairly configurable, can be made to start with windws, stay on top of other windows, has a controllable scroll speed, etc.

http://www.free-stock-ticker.com/


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 May 2007)

investforwealth said:


> checkout Free Stock Ticker... use CODE.AX to add Australian stocks.  Clicking on a stock in the ticker opens a page on the stock at Yahoo Finance.  It's fairly configurable, can be made to start with windws, stay on top of other windows, has a controllable scroll speed, etc.
> 
> http://www.free-stock-ticker.com/





thanks invest4w


----------



## Samson 9 (3 May 2007)

Free Stock Ticker - No Cost Conditions:

        So, why is it free?

Free Desktop Tools, LLC provides free tools for no cost to end users in
exchange for a minimal amount of cpu utilization. This is similar to the
Seti@home project. This means that when you run this program, your
computer participates in the Collegiate Study project. The information
that is exchanged has nothing to do with the user's habits nor does it
contain any personally identifying information.

Sam


----------



## insider (3 May 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Hi all  ,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you know of an ASX stock ticker for which I can select 10 stocks and will run subtly across the bottom of my screen at work- kind of like a news ticker but for my portfolio stocks.
> 
> ...




What is a stock ticker


----------



## Pat (3 May 2007)

insider said:


> What is a stock ticker




Insider, you know when you watch bloomberg or the news etc on TV? they have that little bar that runs along the bottom. 
That is called a ticker.
So when the stocks are on the ticker its a stock ticker and when news is on the ticker its a news ticker.


----------



## Samson 9 (7 May 2007)

Pommiegranite

If you use Firefox as your browser then all you need is the "Stock Ticker" extension.
Top Ticker Scrollbar and/or Rotating Ticker and/or Sidebar view. 
Uses Yahoo Finance for the Data. 20 minutes delay for Aussie Stocks.

Sam


----------



## emily (7 May 2007)

hey thanks for that Samson 9 !!!
how do u make Australian stocks show in the ticker? it just doesn't show the change %, only US stocks.
wats the url or string to it?

thanks...


----------



## wayneL (7 May 2007)

emily said:


> hey thanks for that Samson 9 !!!
> how do u make Australian stocks show in the ticker? it just doesn't show the change %, only US stocks.
> wats the url or string to it?
> 
> thanks...



Use the suffix  .AX

eg NAB.AX  BHP.AX   etc


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 May 2007)

Thanks for that Samson 9

A nice add on 

Garpal


----------



## Samson 9 (2 October 2009)

As this Add-On and others had problems with newer versions of Firefox
I've looked for alternatives. Found and installed the "Yahoo!Finance
Widget" a long time ago and haven't looked back.
The data is the same but it is a lot easier to add or delete Stocks and
you don't need you browser running to see what's happening. Changes are
shown as price or % and can also be viewed in a mini chart window on the
bottom. Clicking a stock on your list starts your browser and opens the
stock on the Yahoo Finance site. Click on the chart window there and you
are on a daily chart.
Once you have installed the Widget Engine you can of course make use of
some the other widgets available.
Here are all of mine:
  Yahoo! Finance
  Yahoo! Mail Checker (I have a Yahoo Mail Account)
  Yahoo! Weather
  Yahoo! World Clock Pro
  Web Radio (all in one)

I think the "Yahoo!Stock Ticker" is already part of the Widget Engine
installation. If not  you find it and others under the Finance Widgets
and you may like on of the other ones better.

Check it out

http://widgets.yahoo.com/


Sam


----------



## jono1887 (20 October 2009)

anyone know where to get a physical stock ticker (not software on computer) like the ones they have in some banks, trading floors ect?? 

like one of these 
	

		
			
		

		
	



but that displays stock quotes. My uni's library has one which is about  150x15cm.


----------



## Chief Wigam (28 February 2011)

Does any one know where to download a real time ASX stock ticker?

I would think this question has been asked a number of times before on various forums, but I cannot see an answer to it. Am I right?


----------



## TraderTracker (25 August 2021)

This 'Stock Ticker Alert' free program runs on windows desktop and will show the price of your stocks as it periodically connects to the internet to retrieve them. It shows a ticket tape display and / or a detail grid which is configurable. Sits in the task bar and pops up when an alert is triggered. Great for keeping an eye on your stock prices.
https://designedsoftware.wixsite.com/main


----------

